# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  BCR estima inversión en ejecución por US$ 665.5 millones en centros comerciales nuevos y ampliaciones

## gpacheco

*En total son 22 proyectos*   _Centro comercial Plaza del Sol Ica_   *Lima, may. 25 (ANDINA).-* Las inversiones en proyectos de ampliación o construcción de nuevos centros comerciales que están en ejecución suman aproximadamente 665.5 millones de dólares, estimó hoy el Banco Central de Reserva (BCR).  
Según el estudio Actividad Económica Marzo 2009 del BCR, los dos principales centros comerciales son el Plaza Lima Norte (150 millones de dólares) y el Centro Cívico Real Plaza (45 millones), que serán inaugurados en junio y noviembre de este año, respectivamente. 
El primero se ubica en el distrito de Independencia y es construido por la familia Wong sobre un área de 200 mil metros cuadrados, y tendrá como operadores al supermercado Makro (cadena holandesa orientada al sector mayorista) y a la cadena mexicana de cines Cinépolis. 
Mientras que el segundo es construido por el grupo Interbank y estará situado en el Centro Cívico de Lima, cerca de la estación central de El Metropolitano, y contaría con un hipermercado Plaza Vea, además de una tienda Oechsle y un local de la cadena Cineplanet. 
El BCR indicó, basado en el último reporte de Colliers International, que existen otros proyectos como el centro comercial Imperio, en el distrito limeño de Puente Piedra, del grupo Torvisco (15 millones de dólares); el strip center Chorrillos, en el distrito del mismo nombre, de Parque Arauco (siete millones); el Plaza Fundación Faucett, en el Callao, de Los Portales (2.5 millones); y, el strip center La Victoria, del grupo Brescia (3.5 millones). 
El grupo Brescia inició la construcción del strip center La Victoria a fines de abril sobre un terreno de 2,700 metros cuadrados y estaría listo en agosto de este año. 
También prevé levantar un segundo strip center (o pequeño centro comercial) en el distrito de Surco, denominado Caminos del Inca, donde invertirá 3.5 millones de dólares; aunque la iniciativa espera la aprobación de la municipalidad de Surco. 
Además, el grupo Brescia planea construir el strip center Salaverry (Magdalena) y el strip center Zorritos (Breña). Ambos proyectos están en la fase de estudios de arquitectura y las obras se iniciarían en el transcurso del presente año para concluir en 2010. 
En la cartera de proyectos de centros comerciales que elaboró el BCR también figura la ampliación de Plaza San Miguel (tercera etapa), del Real Plaza Trujillo del grupo Interbank, de Minka del grupo Romero y de Plaza del Sol del grupo Romero en Piura. 
El BCR mencionó que para el próximo año el grupo Interbank espera abrir su centro comercial Real Plaza Puruchuco, en el distrito de Ate, el cual demandaría una inversión de 55 millones de dólares y contaría con 130 mil metros cuadrados de área arrendable. 
En dicho proyecto se ubicarían tres tiendas por departamento, además de locales de Plaza Vea, Home Center, salas de cine, gimnasio, explanada para eventos y más de un centenar de tiendas especializadas.
Asimismo, mall Aventura planea iniciar la construcción de sus centros comerciales en la ciudad de Arequipa y en Santa Anita (Lima), durante 2010. 
Por su parte, Malls Perú invertirá 120 millones de dólares en la construcción de dos strip center Open Plaza: uno ubicado en Surquillo (90 millones de dólares) y el otro en Piura (30 millones). 
El reporte de Colliers International señala que el panorama al inicio del año se muestra optimista, aunque no con el mismo dinamismo del año anterior, y pese a que los grupos Falabella y Cencosud han postergado sus inversiones, los grupos locales han seguido con los suyos buscando así expandirse y posicionarse.  *Foto: ANDINA/Difusión*Temas similares: Artículo: Regiones que más canon minero reciben tienen menor ejecución presupuestal en proyectos de inversión Artículo: Pisco cuenta con 700 millones de potenciales clientes en países que tienen acuerdos comerciales con Perú Artículo: Exportaciones de café superarán los US$ 800 millones este año, estima JNC Artículo: Exportaciones peruanas a China aumentarán hasta en US$ 600 millones anuales con TLC, estima Mincetur MEF autoriza a Minag ejecución de préstamo de CAF por US$ 10 millones

----------

